# Not well



## MrsBoyle (Jun 2, 2010)

Dylans not to well he has a temp and his ketone levles are 1.2
Just hope we dont need to go the hospital like last time he wasnt well.


----------



## bev (Jun 2, 2010)

Get him to drink as much water as he can - and give him a correction dose to bring levels down which will help flush out ketones. Have your team given you 'sick day rules'? If his ketones keep rising you may have to take him in. I would ring the ward for advice and to warn them. I hope he feels better very soon.Bev


----------



## MrsBoyle (Jun 2, 2010)

Last time he was like this the nurse told us to give him some food and drink and the food could make his ketones go down and it work so we gave his insulin like normal and he drank alot for once and had some breakfast and his levels are normal again. just going to keep checking them


----------



## gewatts (Jun 2, 2010)

Katie has never had ketones so I can't speak from experience. I do know that water is a "must" and also rest. If that doesn't work then extra insulin will be needed. Personally, if Katie had ketones, I would call my DSN or ward. I hope he's feeling better soon. x


----------



## gewatts (Jun 3, 2010)

How is Dylan now?


----------



## Gemma444 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Becca

How is Dylan doing now? x


----------



## MrsBoyle (Jul 22, 2010)

Dylan okay ish now just had a little bug then his levles were starting to settle down until a week ago now there messed up again


----------

